# Smoked Mozzarella



## scarbelly (Dec 24, 2010)

Someone asked the other day what my favorite cheese is for smoking. Hands down there is nothing better in my book than fresh mozzarella still in the water.

I take them out of the water and dry them off. I then let them sit in the fridge uncovered for a couple of hours so they kind of form a skin on them so when I smoke them the moisture does not all run out.

No heat except for the AMNS for 2-3 hours with your favorite wood. I used pecan on these but I have also used apple and hickory some old wine barrel

Here we are going into the smoker with some mixed nuts. The nuts will cold smoke for as long as the cheese runs then will get another 2 hours at 225








Here is the cheese after about 2.5 hours. I pulled them at 3 hours and wrapped them in plastic wrap then into the fridge for a few hours. Man this stuff is good! Great part is you don't have to wait 2 weeks to taste it  







These are the nuts after about 4 hours

They were spritzed with a little olive oil then dusted with Chipotle and Garlic powders.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 24, 2010)

I keep forgetting to try smoked nuts, they look great


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 24, 2010)

Man Gary the cheese and nuts look great...  I need to try smoking some Mozzarella...


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 24, 2010)

that does look good buddy. I bet the smoke flavor is pretty prominent considering how mild mozzeralla is.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 25, 2010)

Guys that cheese is around $10 and is so freakin good you will be blown away. We had 5 couples over for dinner and this was gone in the first 15 minutes


----------



## xjcamaro (Dec 30, 2010)

Mozz is by far my favorite cheese to smoke, although i have yet to do fresh mozz.


----------



## squirrel (Dec 30, 2010)

You go Gary!! I just made a double batch of fresh moz and if all goes well I'll be smoking it tomorrow! Hugs my brutha!


----------



## rw willy (Dec 30, 2010)

it works real good on italian sausage and pepper subs.  Just saying.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2010)

Real nice Gary----Missed another one for a whole week!!!!

I love smoked Mozza!!!

Bear


----------

